
What is the future of the rich world’s housing markets? - barry-cotter
https://www.economist.com/special-report/2020/01/16/what-is-the-future-of-the-rich-worlds-housing-markets
======
barry-cotter
> From 2013 to 2017, Tokyo built many houses as the whole of England.

> House prices in Tokyo are now 9% _lower_ than they were in 2000, while in
> London they are 144% higher, adjusted for inflation.

